# How do you mix your spices into you sausage meat?



## lennyluminum (Dec 25, 2012)

I see that a lot of people hand mix the spices into there meat is it ok or even better to use a electric mixer?


----------



## lennyluminum (Dec 25, 2012)

Also how do you guys lube up your grinders and stuffers?


----------



## nozzleman (Dec 25, 2012)

I do it by hand, I am always doing small batches of 5lb or less. Stuff with a vertical and I guess the emat lubes everyting I have never added anything to the grinder or stuffer parts.


----------



## couger78 (Dec 25, 2012)

lennyluminum said:


> Also how do you guys lube up your grinders and stuffers?


Some guys use shortening to lube up their stuffers and grinder pieces. I will do that if I'm out of the food-grade silicon spray which I normally use before and after I use stuffers/grinders.


lennyluminum said:


> I see that a lot of people hand mix the spices into there meat is it ok or even better to use a electric mixer?


I'll hand mix the ingredients for batches smaller than 10 pounds. It's fast, and makes for an quicker clean-up. The Kitcen Aid mixer is used primarily for pastry in our household.

For bigger loads of meat-mixing, I use my Kirby bucket mixer. Very fast and efficient, and much easier to clean than some of the typical meat mixers one find online.

Kevin

12 pound load ready to be mixed....













Kirby_mxer_meatload.jpg



__ couger78
__ Dec 25, 2012


















Kirby_mxer_drill_ready.jpg



__ couger78
__ Dec 25, 2012


















Kirby_meat_mixed.jpg



__ couger78
__ Dec 25, 2012


----------



## sparky30_06 (Dec 25, 2012)

Where can you get a Kirby Bucket mixer??


----------



## woodcutter (Dec 25, 2012)

DSCN7246.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ Dec 25, 2012


----------



## couger78 (Dec 25, 2012)

Kirby Campbell makes them to order.

He's a real nice guy, an avid sausage-maker, who also happens to design and build some great 'tools' for the home sausage maker.

I also, as do others in this forum, use one of his water-stuffers.













KCannon_lazySus.jpg



__ couger78
__ Dec 25, 2012






I can shoot you his contact email if you're interested.

Kevin


----------



## lennyluminum (Dec 25, 2012)

I have a kitchen aid i thought might work better than doing it by hand


----------



## couger78 (Dec 25, 2012)

lennyluminum said:


> I have a kitchen aid i thought might work better than doing it by hand


My biggest concern is motor strain mixing meat in a KA mixer.

Meat paste can become incredibly dense and unless you keep the batches relatively small, you'll get a piping hot KA motor in no time.

I'm not saying that it_ can't_ be used, but I'd take some precautions in doing so.

Kevin


----------



## LanceR (Dec 26, 2012)

We normally do batches in the 15# range and so far have used the Mark I stubby fingers after mixing the salt and spices with the water and adding that to the meat mixture.  After deer season (looking back at the sausage making binge) it occurred to me that the rarely used 20 quart Univex mixer in the shop would likely do a great job.   Sometime this winter I want to pick up a case or two of boneless butts and make more sausage so I'll test it out then.

Lance


----------



## hoity toit (Dec 26, 2012)

IMG_3427[2].JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Dec 26, 2012


















IMG_3465[1].JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Dec 26, 2012






I use a Dewalt drill on low speed attatched to a sheetrock mud paddle I got at Lowe's for $20 . Better than having cold hands..


----------



## rich- (Dec 26, 2012)

I have one of them sheetrock mud mixers, I will try it with my next batch of sausage.

Thanks, Rich


----------

